# Cracked skull



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

New sculpture pics.........


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Absolutly awesome, I wish I had sculpting talent like that.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool! Neat concept, superb sculpt. What kind of clay are you using? What's the final product going to be?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool! Really liking the pronounced teeth and jaw.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks again for the comments. 
Mr Chicken I'm sculpting in Chavent soft. I flip between that and Klean Klay. I'll be molding him in Hydrocal and casting in latex. I have already done a silicone mold of it and cast a paper mache mask.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It's just beautiful. The shape, the various textures, the angles, the TEETH! - it is just all so very gorgeous!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to know who your model is

A gorgeous sculpt that's is going to make for a really stunning mask.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is spooky looking, I love it.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's some crappy pics of a test paint job on a paper casting. Still working out the bugs.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, wow, I didn't realize you were going in that direction. Love it!


----------

